# Whats the lowest you go on you low carb days carb cycling ?



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I suppose its bodyweight dependant but how low do you take your carbs on you low card days when carb cycling ?

What would be a minium before muscle loss occurs ?

loc


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I can get by on 50grms a day if I'm not hard at it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Yesterday I counted 36 from all foods such as peanut butter, I had ten direct from glucose PWO but I am early into my diet and found yesterday quite hard!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i go down to 50g as i am now whilst carb cycling for a show there is no magic number you go as low as you need to go to get in shape whilst not sacrificing muscle


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply guys, do you just split the carbs over all meals in small amounts or at specific time ie breakfast and pwo or ppwo ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

0 for me....actually that is wrong i eat broccoli and broccoli has a few so whatever comes in 3 cups of broccoli.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

arent you at risk of loosing muscle with zero carbs ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LOCUST said:


> arent you at risk of loosing muscle with zero carbs ?


Why? Not saying you are not just curious to why this would be. When you are dieting you are essentially catabolic at most times as fat loss is a catabolic action.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

LOCUST said:


> arent you at risk of loosing muscle with zero carbs ?


 not if protein and good fats are high


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you only lose muscle when your body can't break down your own or dietary fat for energy then it might turn protein and your own muscle tissue for energy ..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I go down to 50g, generally i cycle 4 x 50g days, 2 x 100g days and a refeed high carb day.......


----------



## davyb (May 14, 2008)

Yes, i have been carb rotating this year and 50g is as low as i have went, more for a energy boost and replensish after a workout.

Have been lower in previous diets but felt crap. i.e just green veg/protein


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Depends on your body type also obviously.

I for one find it close to impossible to lose weight both fat and muscle unless i get very drastic with things.

I wish i was like DB who eats more carbs dieting that i do off season lol.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> Why? Not saying you are not just curious to why this would be. When you are dieting you are essentially catabolic at most times as fat loss is a catabolic action.


I suppose cos im scared to drop that low, currently switched to cycling after 8 weeks lo carb, now 3 days at about 150g carbs then 1 dat at 200g.

when would i be good to add in a 50g day ? inbetween the 3 low days or the day before the high day ? or tha day after ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Why not 2 days 100 carb 1 day 200 carb nice mid ground there.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

possibly, but im basically follwing the chris aceto guide, that is what he reccomends, when it comes to cycling, and so far so good, im leaner than my last show and conciderabley heavier, im just planning for the next couple of weeks, when i will add in a lower day.

and possibly up t3 to 100mcg currently on 75mcg


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

100 mcg of t3 is to high IMO


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> 100 mcg of t3 is to high IMO


Why do you say this? I have been running 80mcg t3 and 100mcg t4 and seen no muscle loss....

LOCUST if that's the diet you are following just follow it IMO.

My body is very resistant so now in the final stage of prep all i eat is protein and about 15 grams of fat and my weight still only goes down by small amounts.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Done 0 for a few days. Not that bad, day 3 was bad but after that nothing. Did up my udos though.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Why do you say this? I have been running 80mcg t3 and 100mcg t4 and seen no muscle loss....
> 
> LOCUST if that's the diet you are following just follow it IMO.
> 
> My body is very resistant so now in the final stage of prep all i eat is protein and about 15 grams of fat and my weight still only goes down by small amounts.


cos at that dose last year i lost alot of muscle IMO


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Graham Mc said:


> not if protein and good fats are high


Keeping Protein high is easy enough but how do you do the good fats?

Fish oil caps? Any foods?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't just eat good fats though I do eat nuts peanut butter (but watch for the carbs) EVO, and I eat fish and supplement with fish oil caps, but I also eat cheese and have double cream....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LOCUST said:


> I suppose cos im scared to drop that low, currently switched to cycling after 8 weeks lo carb, now 3 days at about 150g carbs then 1 dat at 200g.
> 
> when would i be good to add in a 50g day ? inbetween the 3 low days or the day before the high day ? or tha day after ?


you go s low as is needed to drop the fat, there is no use not getting in condition then on show day saying"yea i went really low any lower and i would of lost muscle, i know i am not ripped but i have loads of muscle" as long as the protein and fats are there and the gear to preserve muscle you will befine...



hilly said:


> 100 mcg of t3 is to high IMO


maybe for you mate but not for exeryone i have gone higher and dropped no musce from it.....

everyone is different you will never know what is to low or to much until you try it....


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> cos at that dose last year i lost alot of muscle IMO


Different body types react differently

I still get painful crippling pumps on no carbs and less than 20 fat per day.

Will go low now for 6 more days after today then its wed and carb up, at this stage i rather lose a pound of muscle and get rid of the last stubborn fat that come on stage with a roll of fat around the top of my hams


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Different body types react differently
> 
> I still get painful crippling pumps on no carbs and less than 20 fat per day.
> 
> Will go low now for 6 more days after today then its wed and carb up, at this stage i rather lose a pound of muscle and get rid of the last stubborn fat that come on stage with a roll of fat around the top of my hams


This makes tons of sense, same as what pscarb said. Ive learnt alot too cheers


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Is it a good idea to increase fats slightly on the lowest days ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you should raise the good fats when on low days unless at the end of a diet to squeeze out the last bits low carbs and low fats will do that....


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

thank you paul..


----------

